# [SOLVED] Outlook 2007 will not send



## doozjamann (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm having problems with Outlook 2007. I have set up a new user and I can receive all new emails, but I can't send anything. I have deleted and setup the account many times but I keep getting the same error. We are using Webmail.us as the email provider. I have also setup secure connections using SSL and default connections but no luck sending. Outlook is reporting that the error is unknown, the error is "Sending report error 0x80040201" I have also tried different port numbers, and sending is my problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. This system is running XP Pro.


----------



## Yoman (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Outlook 2007 will not send*

Maybe this link will help you
http://www.webmail.us/support/email-guides

Good Luck!


----------



## doozjamann (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Outlook 2007 will not send*

thanks Yoman but I know that's not going to help I've have a week long battle with webmail and they have no ideas either. :upset: I did find an article that has some promising things to try, but I'm not going to get a chance to test it until tomorrow. I'll keep you posted if it works.


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

by outlook wont send do you mean the email leaves the out box and you end up with an NDR or it doesnt make it out of the out box. if you recieve an NDR then try turning on the option "My server requires Authentication" for outgoing email.


----------

